# Three easy steps to catch a swarm



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

1. Step 1, local da swarm. ( sometimes people call )

http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/mikemcvey/?action=view&current=0411091006.jpg

2. Step 2, Put the box down on the ground for the bees to go in, 
( add sugar water )

http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/mikemcvey/?action=view&current=0411091015.jpg

3. Step 3, Put the lid on the box.

It can't be that easy you say ? 

http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/mikemcvey/?action=view&current=0411091029.jpg


opcorn:


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

nice.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Cool! I have never had one that easy. How did you know the queen was on that stick? Did you just happen to see her? you must have better eyes than me!


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Old timer told me about that trick. I had a 50 / 50 shot she was up on that tiny limb. so I broke it off, lifted it up to the box, and dropped it on top of the frames real slow. And Sha Zam, I saw her go in the box down the frame.

I put the top on and waited for the rest to happen. They were hungry too.
So far they are filling up 8 frames working hard too.


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice. I'm starting to get removal calls here in southeast PA - not long before the swarm calls start coming in!


----------

